# please help me identify this fish



## checkers1126 (Aug 17, 2020)

trying to figure out what this is before i purchase it
thank you


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

Just a red peacock, maybe hormoned. The red is incredibly bright.


----------



## checkers1126 (Aug 17, 2020)

will it loose his colors?


----------



## sir_keith (Oct 30, 2018)

checkers1126 said:


> will it loose his colors?


Have you seen this fish in real life? Is it really that colorful, or only in the pic? It does look like _all_ the colors in the pic are pretty bright, so I wonder if a more realistic image would be something like this-


----------



## checkers1126 (Aug 17, 2020)

petco selling it


----------



## checkers1126 (Aug 17, 2020)

here is another pic


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

It is called a Red Peacock, they are not a natural strain, they have been bred to have more of a reddish color, they are common, they are variable not all are the same. Females naturally have very little color except brown and grey.

Color with male Peacocks is variable, adult dominant males have the most intense color, they are born brown and grey. They often sell younger fish that have been fed hormones that gives them temporary bright male colors so they will sell easy. This fish may have been given hormones, it is common, so the fish could be all brown in a few weeks.


----------

